# Treating Ceiling In Media Room



## 11B2P (May 18, 2006)

Is there an application out there that will allow me to treat reflection spots on my ceiling?

Should I even be worrried about these reflection spots?

Thanks in advance for any and all help/opinions.

-Bill M.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

How high is the ceiling and where is your center channel located? These things can change how one treats the ceiling - if at all. There are many things available that can easily be ceiling mounted.

Bryan


----------



## Ethan Winer (Jul 21, 2006)

11B2P said:


> Should I even be worrried about these reflection spots?


Yes! :nerd:

--Ethan


----------



## 11B2P (May 18, 2006)

I apologize for the lack of detail.

The room is 17 feet long by 13 feet wide with 8 foot high, flat, drywall ceiling.

My center channel is located about 3 feet out from front wall, centered, and sitting on top of my Sony CRT about 5 feet up from floor.

I do plan to treat reflection spots on walls (front and sides) but, I am wondering about what to do with ceiling.

Thanks again guys! 

-Bill M.


----------



## Ethan Winer (Jul 21, 2006)

11B2P said:


> I do plan to treat reflection spots on walls (front and sides) but, I am wondering about what to do with ceiling.


Same as the walls - use absorption.

--Ethan


----------

